# Too dry to cure?



## banjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a harvest that was left to dry for way too long due to my being called out of town and now it seems as if it's too dry to cure.  Is that possible?  Are there any solutions?   Right now I've got it in jars but I'm afraid that its too dry for an effective cure.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much ya can do now but keep em in the jars. You could throw a bit of orange peel or some other moist material in the jar for like 20 min to put some moisture back into the buds, but it just wont be the same.


----------



## banjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Should I even bother burping the jars or should I wait a long time in between burps?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you related to BanjoBuzz?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2008)

Shouldnt it still be good since it was in the air tight jars?


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 21, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Are you related to BanjoBuzz?


 
:rofl:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 21, 2008)

banjo said:
			
		

> Should I even bother burping the jars or should I wait a long time in between burps?



I would open it a couple of times.  Sometimes the amount of moisture still in the crispy buds will surprise you.  You might open it up and find that it re-hydrated.  If that happens, then you should probably burp them a few times.  If it's still crispy, then I would just leave them sealed.


----------



## banjo (Dec 22, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Shouldnt it still be good since it was in the air tight jars?




 I should clarify.  It wasn't in the jars initially, it was hanging, but that's where I''ve had it for about a week now.  I'm afraid that it got way too dry to cure, but I don't know for sure. This is my first time doing this.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

you will be suprised once you put them in the jars and leave them in there for a day or two. Any left over moisture in the stems will be pulled out and will moisten up the buds again.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

when i 1st started,i over dried some buds and i jarred it anyway.it was still some good arse smoke.just a little harsh.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 22, 2008)

banjo said:
			
		

> I should clarify.  It wasn't in the jars initially, it was hanging, but that's where I''ve had it for about a week now.  I'm afraid that it got way too dry to cure, but I don't know for sure. This is my first time doing this.



If it only hung for a week, it's not as dry as you think.  You'll probably end up backing up to the grocery bag stage.  That's what happened to me.  They seemed totally crisp and I jarred them.  When I checked the next day they were way too damp to be sealed, so I put it all in brown bags and let it dry and cure some more.

Keep us posted.


----------



## banjo (Dec 23, 2008)

No, it was hanging for much more than a week unfortunately.  It was probably more like 3 weeks+ that it hung in an outdoor shed (dark and dry, but cold) and then after that I've had it in jars for a week now.  It still seems real dry after a week in the jars so I've added some tortillas in an attempt to rehydrate.  I'm curious to see how much moisture is pulled from those tortillas overnight. 
 I guess that my question is, if I can re-hydrate them, is it still possible to do a proper cure?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 23, 2008)

when i used to buy off street people there oz's always came dry all i did was wet both sides of 1 or 2 q-tips and drop it in the jar after it got moist i took em out and cured the bud it got some flavor back and increased potency


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 23, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Are you related to BanjoBuzz?


 
:rofl:


----------



## twitch (Dec 23, 2008)

Much of the street stuff I get is over dried ( one of the many reason I want to start growing ).
My brother in law purchased a cigar humidifier for me as a b'day present, and after curing the humidor for a few days it works wonders.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 23, 2008)

you could also put a few apple slices in the jars with them, a friend of mine did that with some super dry bud he got and the next day he picked up .5g for every 2g either apple slices or iv heard that orange slices work too, try it and see wat happens


----------

